# Looking to fill the boat- Port O Connor



## CaptLonger (Sep 8, 2013)

I am a guide in Port O Connor. I have had a cancellation on a trip spanning several days starting Sunday afternoon. All I'm looking for is people to fish and pay the expenses. I have the equipment. Just looking to fill the time. Feel free to text. This will be Jetty fishing, and possible light offshore depending on weather
Captain Ryan Longer
830-221-0177


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Fish*

PM sent


----------

